# New to Adoption, question



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You will want to introduce your current dog and the new pup on neutral ground if possible. Even better if you can find a safe place for them to meet off leash. Pick up any dog toys before the new pup comes home and introduce them slowly to avoid any conflicts. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for deciding to adopt an older dog. My current golden was a breeder dog at a puppy mill. I adopted her when she was 7 years old, and couldn't be more pleased. She is a happy, well-adjusted little girl. She loves people; her only fears are of lawn sprinklers, plastic bags and paper (paper towels, sheets of paper, newspaper, etc.). Other than than, she is a great dog, and her issues are minor. I don't know whether she is typical of a dog from her background, but we are thrilled to have her as part of our family.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

If I remember right you can request certain ages and sexes of a dog you might be interested in adopting from them. If approved for a dog I know DVGRR will require you to bring your dog and all your family members up to meet the dog. Even if everything goes well here but you still have some hesitations about a certain dog you can decline and ask to try and be paired up with another dog that might meet your families needs. DVGRR is erally good about having their Goldens go through various training and socialization programs before they are placed on adoption lists. 

Good luck and I hope you get approved for adoption.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would suggest lots of socialization. I have seen many of our puppymill fosters over the last couple of years and the ones whose owners have walked them regularly and taken them to pet stores and other dog friendly places had much more well adjusted dogs.

I am sorry for the loss of your dog. Thank you for considering a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bless you*

Bless you for rescuing!!
I agree to just introduce them on neutral ground before the new dog coming into the house. my hubby and I have rescued twice and it has never been a problem with our other dog. ACTUALLY in both of our cases our two dogs just loved one another and REALLY BONDED!! 
If possible, ask the rescue if you can bring your dog over to meet the dog you are rescuing beforehand. 
I am SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for considering rescue and an older dog!

It has been my experience that even with very unsocialized and shy puppy mill and hoarder dogs, they can get along quite easily with other dogs. It can be the people who take a little longer. That being said, I have one who has become a social butterfly!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Another huge thanks for adopting an adult! Horray!

I'd go a step beyond "meet on neutral ground". When I'm introducing a new dog to the household, I typically avoid interactions for several days, more if there may be a problem. If one dog is out, the other is in the yard or crated in a separate room...and vice versa. They can smell the other dog, and get used to a bit of changes in the house hold. You are able to focus on getting the new dog adjusted to your schedule, being sure house training is in place, and having a bit of extra one on one time to get acquainted before introductions. Then go and do an off property introduction. 

Find an appropriate training class (the rescue can likely recommend one). Training is super important for human-animal bonds, and it will help her learn to communicate with you and you with her. 

Keep in mind "socialization" means good experiences...if a dog is ever worried about something...it's time to back off a few steps. Good socialization processes do not have worried dogs.

Keep us updated! It's sooo exciting to see adult dogs adopted!


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

YE HA, yesterday we got the email proclaiming we have passed the application/interview process and are now eligible to adopt! We have let them know of our interest in one of the females currently available on their web site so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see on this link they have some good looking girls to pick from.... (Awww, look at faces of Sadie #11 and Sasha #3)

http://www.dvgrr.org/dogs/adoptables.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

DVGRR has one of the best group of people.
Dylan's breeder was co-founder, but she passed away before they opened the doors of the rescue. Go to their site and at rainbow bridge they have a bench with her name on it( Kathy Uhrman) she was a wonderful person, she helped us find our Bobby.
They will require your family and dog to go to them to see how your dog will interact
with the dog they match to you. 
We have had three rescues and I can tell you from our experience, it is so rewarding to see how they come out of darkness and into Light.
Thank You for rescuing a dog.
June


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you for giving an older dog a furever home. I have 2 rescues and one I raised from a puppy. You have been given some great advice, but if I may add a couple of suggestions, try to supply a location in your house that the new dog can retreat too if she becomes overwhelmed w/ all the changes in her life. Also very important to bring her to your vet as soon as you can get an appt, and make sure you bring any records you receive from DVGRR. DVGRR may require the vet visit, I am not familiar with their requirements, but we require the adoptive family to visit the family vet within 7 days. 
No matter how old the dog might be, expect accidents in the house for the first several days until you learn her signaling, it might be a while if she was kept in a cage or kennel her whole life. 


You might have moments of frustration, but I know you will find your new dog one of the most fulfilling things you have ever done. They are so grateful and full of love, that everything becomes minor in comparison.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations on being approved to adopt! There are so many beautiful dogs on DVGRR's Web site, it will be hard to choose just one. Good luck. Please keep us posted!


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sadie #11 was the female we expressed an interst in


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for adopting a doggie in need of a loving home!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

ldoret94 said:


> Sadie #11 was the female we expressed an interst in


 
Sadie #11 is a beautiful girl, with a happy future!


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

We're schedule to go introduce our male golden to Sadie #11, plus ourselves of course on Sunday at 12:00


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck on Sunday.

For those that want to see Sadie here is some pictures and her bio....

http://www.dvgrr.org/dogs/Sadie11_2010-008.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. Bless you for wanting to adopt her. It sounds like she had a rough beginning but is going to have a fantastic future.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's gorgeous. I hope the visit goes well on Sunday.

I've adopted 4 older GRs in the last 9 years. None were afraid of people, but they did have various issues. They all brought great love and joy to my life.

In fact, the first old guy I found while fishing. he introduced me to the golden breed. What a treasure i I found that day. You will find treasure in your new adoptee too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Idore*

IDORE

Please let us know how it goes. Sadie is gorgeous and I read her story-all of the stories are said.
All of the dogs there are so beautiful, so worthy.
We rescued a Golden Ret., Smooch, almost 9 1/2 years ago. Smooch is now 11 years old. She was a stray on the streets of Chicago. My Hubby worked with her for a long time and very patiently to show Smooch how to walk on a leash. We ADORE HER!!


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tried adding a picture of Riggs to my profile. If we pass muster tomorrow I'll definitely post pictures of our new addition to the family


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure the profile worked so I'll add the picture to this post


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riggs*

Wow Riggs is a beauty!!

Let us know how it goes when you meet Sadie!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

All our paws and fingers are crossed that it all goes well tomorrow!
Sadie is a Dollbaby.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Riggs is a very handsome dog! If you do bring Sadie home, remember not to coddle her. Reassuring her is great, with a calm and confident voice, but it doesn't help shy and skittish dogs to go on with "it's alright, sweetie, it's all going to be fine" with body language that screams "you've got something to be afraid of". Patience, patience and more patience will be the key to allowing Sadie to shine. I adopted a very shy boy in 2006, and it did takes months before he became who he was meant to be.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

another huge thank you for chosing to adopt an older dog! i can't wait to hear how the meet & greet goes!


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

The meet and great went very well and we were able to bring Sadie home with us. Huge smile seeing Riggs and Sadie lying next to each other in the car on the way home. 

Considering her background she is doing very well. No doubt it is going to take time and patience to get her fully socialized and relaxed. One of the ways she displays her nerves is to walk in circles, rescue told us this was fairly typically of breeder dogs. Breaks my heart to see how fearful she can be but I know she will come around because she will soon know without a doubt how loved she is and that she is in her forever home. While she has wandered a bit around the house she seems much more comfortable being where we all are. 

Here is her first picture in her new home, sitting next to me


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations on adopting Sadie and giving her a forever home!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

With time and patience that "stressed" look on her face will soften and she will feel safe in her new home.
Wishing you the best with your new addition.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome home, Sadie! And thank you for adopting an older dog. They are the best.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on getting Sadie. I hope she adjusts well and will enjoy her new forever home. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

I am so happy for Sadie and Riggs and your whole family!!

Sadie is a beauty!!

Remember, it takes a little time and patience.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm late to this thread but wanted to congratulate on your new addition to the family and to thank you for adopting Sadie - she and Riggs are beauties.

I, too, recently adopted a shy golden but we are working on it and he has come a long way in 3 months time. He went from barking at every new person to hiding behind me to now standing next to me. If I tell him "say hello" he knows the person I'm taking to is safe or a friend and he will nose them for some attention if he wants.

I even brought him to my mom's long term care facilty yesterday and while he wasn't crazy about being in a new place (we are still working on new places) he did visit with all the seniors I introduced him to and he even licked a few hands. Slowly, slowly and Sadie will come around. Watching them grow into confident, happy dogs is so rewarding. Please keep us updated on Sadie's progress.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Your pup will help her adjust and learn. I can't wait to continue to get updates.


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wasn't sure if I should start a new thread so please forgive me if I should have.

In any case things are going pretty well with one exception and I'm looking for guidance. When we take Sadie outside all goes well until we put her on her lead to take her back in side. She'll walk along nicely until we get close to the 4-5 steps going up to our deck. Then she freezes and nothing we've tried will entice her up. While I can pick her up easily, she's only 47 pounds at this point, my wife has a bad back and has to be very careful doing so. Additonally I'm concerned that picking her up my cause her more tramua.

Any and all suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you take your dog out when you take her out? How good is he at coming up when you call him? Could you attach her lead to him and call him up? That way she won't feel quite as threatened. A lot of dogs who haven't been in a house much have problems with the transition areas (coming up on the deck, going through doorways). I would use your other dog to help you in many areas as long as she is acting/feeling very trusting of him.


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep they both go out together and I was thinking along those lines so I'll give that a try tonight.:doh: Riggs comes when called with zero problems and he's twice her size at 95 lbs so hopefully he doesn't just drag her along.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

ldoret94 said:


> Yep they both go out together and I was thinking along those lines so I'll give that a try tonight.:doh: Riggs comes when called with zero problems and he's twice her size at 95 lbs so hopefully he doesn't just drag her along.


If he does, you will probably need to think along different lines. I have had a few fosters that I have had to carry in the house for the first few days and then they got to the point where it was hard to make them go out! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new girl. She is beautiful. Hopefully with time and love she will feel more comfortable. Will treats work to help her come inside? Or a favorite toy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another thought or suggestion*

Another thought or suggestion

What is you keep her on a lead outside and walk around with her and then bring her up the stairs on lead?

I also like the suggestion someone made about calling Riggs and hopefully she will follow. She might have never done outside stairs before.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very exciting ! Bless you for saving her !


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thought I should provide an up date on Sadie especially after all of the great advice.

She continues to make strides, in fact I'm somewhat amazed (thankful of course) at how well she is doing. Still a long way to go overall, but getting her into the house from the back yard has become much easier. When its time to come in we (either one of us, although usually just one of us at a time are out with the dogs) just put her on her lead and walk with confidence to the steps, across the deck and continue into the house. We learned that having the back door all the way open really seems to help and this has now become almost routine.

Last night she came upstairs on her own (no lead) and slept in our room. If something startled her (like me getting up) she paced in a circle for a bit and even ran downstairs but she was back in short order.

This morning when I let both Sadie and Riggs out, Riggs attempted to play a bit with her (not the first time) and this was the first time I have seen Sadie respond. Not that they played a lot but after that interaction she was running around the back yard with her tail up.

So all in all we feel things are progressing very well and expect to be able to report continuing improvements.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What an encouraging update!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to read her progress. Hopefully overtime she will gain more confidence. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Idore*

Idore

You and Sadie are making amazing progress and strides!

WOW!! That's alot!! I'm so glad she's sleeping in your room!!!

YOU ARE doing an amazing job!!


----------



## ldoret94 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well Sadie has been with us two weeks tomorrow and she continues to improve. I was gone on business Monday through Friday afternoon but got daily updates from my wife. Sadie has actually came into the house twice on her own. My wife just left the door to the deck open and before she knew it Sadie was in the house in her safe spot, a throw rug that is right out in the open between the kitchen and family room. If we need to use a lead, like today because it is raining and I don't want to leave her outside for to long of a time, she comes right along without all most any hesitation at the door. She and Riggs have also being playing, running and chasing each other around, plus play fighting/wrestling with each other. Instigated by both of them and both inside the house and outside in the yard. While she is still timid it is obvious she is getting more relaxed around all of us and getting more used to living in a house with all of the new sights, smells and noises. Interestingly, I woke up last night with her sniffing my hand that was hanging over the edge of the bed and when I realized what was happening I reached out to pet her she didn't shy away. While still on her terms she does seem to be growing much more comfortable and maybe even fond of being petted/scratched. A few minutes ago I called to her and she slowly, very slowly came towards me and got close enough and stood still while I gave her some pets/scratches.

We are very pleased with how well she is doing and fully expect things to continue in this vane.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

ldoret94 said:


> Interestingly, I woke up last night with her sniffing my hand that was hanging over the edge of the bed and when I realized what was happening I reached out to pet her she didn't shy away. While still on her terms she does seem to be growing much more comfortable and maybe even fond of being petted/scratched. A few minutes ago I called to her and she slowly, very slowly came towards me and got close enough and stood still while I gave her some pets/scratches.
> 
> We are very pleased with how well she is doing and fully expect things to continue in this vane.


This warms my heart! WTG Sadie! I'm sure that with time and love she will blossom into a wonderful golden girl for you and your wife.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Your Mom just gave a great update!!!
GOOD GIRL!!


----------

